# Finished up this 67 stingray



## vastingray (Apr 8, 2017)

just finished up this 67 blue stingray


** if your on Facebook check out our site classic schwinn stingray 1963-1982 ** very cool site


----------



## REC (Apr 9, 2017)

That is absolutely wild! Nice job, simple, clean and makes me want one just like it! (Kind of like when I was a kid and they were new!)

REC


----------



## rfeagleye (Apr 9, 2017)

Very nice! That Bike Mag sets it off nicely!


----------



## 67Ramshorn (Apr 10, 2017)

Sweet Ray !!


----------



## kasper (Apr 12, 2017)

B.E.A.UTIFUL


----------

